# Milo one day, Lucky the next



## NZminilops

Milo just passed 30 minutes ago, in a horrible way , nothing anyone could do for him.

My poor little man, he was barely here long enough for me to get to know him again . He was born here, rehomed, then came back as an adult.

Nothing is going right here, I am jinxed, I feel I should give all my buns to the SPCA to stop my curse. It's getting to the point where my first thought when I wake up is one of dread, about "what bad thing is going to happen today?".

I don't know what I am doing wrong, I am so sorry little guy.

I feel sick and like I am losing my mind. He was so lovely, he didn't deserve anything bad to ever happen to him.


Goodbye sweet love of mine.


----------



## lemonaxis

OMG, oh no, just sent you a PM but it was before I read this!!

I am SO sorry Michelle :bigtears:
I really hope that whatever happened to him is not contagious to your other buns!!

You poor BunMum, its so hard I know, but you are a lovely person, please do not let t
this stop you from enjoying your other little furry friends...they depend on youink iris:

Take care, so sad for you....


----------



## Pipp

Noooo, poor Michelle.... :sad:

What happened? 

You just had such a great day with Lucky's recovery, this is so sad.

(But see? Things are good, too, just like with bunnies the world over -- good things and bad things). :hug1

So sorry about Milo, he looked very sweet. :rainbow:



sas :cry1:


----------



## m.e.

Oh no, I am so sorry :bigtears:

He was such a beautiful boy :rainbow:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I'm so sorry 

You are a great bunny mom - Bunnies are just delicate and sensitive. We lose them far too easily sometimes.

I'm just happy that Milo was home with you in his final days.

:hug:


----------



## JadeIcing

I am so sorry.


[align=center]



[/align]





[align=center]We choose them sometimes they choose us and other times they are given to us.[/align]





[align=center]We bring them home and suddenly learn there is so much more. [/align]





[align=center]We love them and care for them.[/align]





[align=center]We feed them and play with them.[/align]





[align=center]We watch them grow and marvel at the change.[/align]





[align=center]We laugh and enjoy there every move. [/align]





[align=center]We sometimes get annoyed at some of what they do, than they look at us and it is all ok.[/align]





[align=center]We do our best to keep them safe and it is not enough.[/align]





[align=center]We sometimes make the choice for how there life ends and sometimes they choose it. [/align]





[align=center]We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole. [/align]





[align=center] ----------------------[/align]

[align=center]Binky Free. RIPSweet Boy,You will be missed.[/align]





[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

:bigtears::sad:This is so unfair..


----------



## rabb1tmad

Oh I'm so sorry for your loss. You've been through a tough time but don't think it's a curse. It's not. As everyone here will say, there is always a balance of good and bad, just make sure you remember the good and don't dwell on the bad.

Binky free sweet Milo.

:bigtears:


----------



## Michaela

Oh no..Michelle...I am so sorry.  You don't deserve this.

Binky free Milo... :rainbow:

You are a wonderful bunny-mum, you've just had some bad luck recently, please don't seriously consider giving your lovelies away.


----------



## NZminilops

Thank you.

It's nothing contagious, he died in a household accident . I have all the house rabbit proofed, wires blocked off etc. We have this 18 inch bass speaker (sub) in the lounge, with a 3 inch or so diameter porthole near the bottom. Milo was out with us in the lounge running around, having fun. He got into the porthole when I had turned my back to get the phone, chewed a wire and was electrocuted. I couldn't find him and didn't know where he was or what had happened, until I smelt a burning smell . I never thought about that stupid speaker box, it didn't even occur to me that he'd be able to fit through there. So of course, it's my fault, I basically let him die, didn't I?

I'm struggling for a reason why I should be allowed rabbits here, help me out guys. I feel totally defeated - I honestly don't think I should be in charge of animals at all.

My partner isn't being very supportive and chose to go to work today (Saturday) even though he didn't have to, which I thought wasn't what he should be doing.

I'll be placing Milo into his final resting place this morning in about 2 hours, and will say a few words for him. If any of you are able to be awake or spare a minute to think of him then, that would be so much appreciated, I know he will feel it.

He was such a funny little dude. He loved grass SO much, almost every picture I took of him out in his run he had a blade of grass sticking out of his mouth. He was very relaxed, DBF no matter what was happening around him, and he was drop dead gorgeous. He had the dearest little nose, and a cute long tail that he would flick up and down whenever he got excited. He loved to dig, and climb. He could climb vertically up anything that was like a grid or mesh.













And look at this closely...climbing up some mesh, and a blade of grass in his mouth!








You never failed to bring a smile to my face, Milo. I loved your wiggly tail, your long ears, your butterfly nose, your calm nature, your appetite, your zest for life and all things fun. I am so sorry I let you down, so sorry I took my eyes off you for a minute while you were running around. I'm sorry I killed you by not being diligent enough. I hope you can forgive me.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Oh Michelle, I'm so sorry, just seeing this now. I know you are probably beating yourself up very badly right now. Please try not to. It was an accident. A bad accident. I'm so so sorry.

Milo, you were so beautiful. I'll be thinking of you. Binky free at the bridge sweetheart.:rainbow:


----------



## NZminilops

Thanks Crystal, I'll tell him you said he was beautiful.

Look at this nose, isn't it precious? So Kissable? I can't believe I wont be able to kiss his nose in the mornings when I get up anymore .


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Oh no. What an awful accident. Sometimes we just don't know what they might do..... we can only protect them as best as we can - we are not perfect creatures.

He came home to you for a reason...... his death has a reason too. He might have lost his life to save another somewhere.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> He came home to you for a reason...... his death has a reason too.


I was thinking the exact same thing shortly after I found out. Take the tiniest bit of comfort in that Michelle:hug:.


----------



## TinysMom

Please don't beat yourself up over this. Accidents can and do happen. We can try our best but sometimes our bunnies are faster or smarter than we are.

As much as I try to keep Tiny away from cords - he still finds them sometimes. Fortunately, they've usually been cords connecting something to the computer or tv...but he doesn't know the difference between an electrical cord and a phone cord. He just knows 'oooh...cord...yummy..".

We once had a cat die a needless death....she climbed in the dryer when I got out the sheets for the kids' bed and when I hit "tumble" later on - I had no idea she was in there. It was hours later when we found her....

Should I think, "I should never have a cat because of what happened?". That was over 22 years ago and I would have deprived our family of many many years of cat companionship if I had taken that attitude.

Instead, I've learned from it and go on. I now check the dryer two and three times before starting it (yes - I know I'm paranoid) - and we've had cats ever since then.

Please - as much as you're grieving right now - do not continue to beat yourself up. Sometimes we are our own worst enemies because we compare our "worst" actions to the best actions of others.

I know that with Tiny, I used to feel like I must be a horrible bunny parent. At that time, Apollo was with us on the forum and I'd see pictures of him with his people and how loving and playful he was. Why wasn't Tiny like that? But I was looking at the worst of my situation (Tiny being unsocialized) and comparing it to the best of another situation (Apollo being around people and having pictures taken for cute reasons). I could have really missed out on my relationship with Tiny had I continued to focus on what I didn't have or how he didn't act like I wanted.

With all that said - I'm so sorry for your loss. I know it is something that is going to hurt for a long time. But I know Milo knew he was loved and he was special....and right now he's probably binkying free.

Peg


----------



## m.e.

I can only echo Peg's post. Try not to consume yourself with the 'what ifs' :hug2:


----------



## NZminilops

i feel sick, Lucky has passed away as well, she's stiff with a bloodied nose, what could cause that, i think she only just died as i heard her bouncing about

i'm hyperventilating, what can i do to calm down? help someone, anyone please, why is my life such a nightmare

two rabbits in two days, what am I doing wrong, are they all going to pass


----------



## NZminilops

i have her wrapped in newspaper in a garbage bag, should I keep her body and get a necropsy done or might she infect the house? her mouth is wide open and bloodied as well as her nose, it's like someone punched her in the head but i'm the only person home and no way in hell she could do that in her cage

I'm so confused and sick, I'm puking and can't breath right, i feel like my life is falling apart


----------



## Pipp

OMG Michelle, I'm so sorry! Of al people, this shouldn't be happening to you. :cry1:

Was she pooping and peeing normally? The bloodied nose may be bad news -- VHD -- but it may also just be that she banged it when she was end-stage. 

Whatever the case, this certainly isn't your fault.  

I'll see if I can dig up more info. But please, hang in there... and stay close. :hug1We're here for you... we love you very much. :hearts



sas :sad:


----------



## m.e.

Oh no! ray:


----------



## Michaela

Oh God no :cry2...you were just telling me two hours ago that it seemed Lucky was back to herself..I can't believe this. Michelle...:hug2:

I don't know what to say, I'm so sorry, I hope it wasn't VHD. 

Take some deep breaths, this *WAS NOT YOUR FAULT*, but I know what it means to have the can't breath, throwing up feeling, you need to try and relax, I know how stupid that sounds right now, but you must try and stay relatively calm.


----------



## NZminilops

Thank you Pipp, I replied to your PM, I need to keep talking to someone or I'm going to lose the plot alltogether.

I've washed my hands and placed Lucky's body is in the fridge, I'm going to strip down in the bathroom and have a shower and chuck bleach all over myself and clothes and use bleach to clean everything I have and she has touched. Her cage and all her stuff is on the backlawn, i'll deal with that next.

I need tasks, so anything anyone else can think I need to do that can help, please tell me.


----------



## maherwoman

Oh Sweetie...I can't believe this...I'm so sorry...

I'm here for you if you wanna/need to talk...don't forget, ok?

Hugs and love to you...

:bigtears:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*NZminilops wrote: *


> i feel sick, Lucky has passed away as well, she's stiff with a bloodied nose, what could cause that, i think she only just died as i heard her bouncing about
> 
> i'm hyperventilating, what can i do to calm down? help someone, anyone please, why is my life such a nightmare
> 
> two rabbits in two days, what am I doing wrong, are they all going to pass



It seems to me that maybe Lucky needed a friend at the bridge...... She and Milo are there together now. She's not suffering anymore..... 

I am so sorry this has been such a horrible day for you. 

Take deep breaths into a paper bag so you can stop hyperventilating. Count to 20 very slowly and know that you did all you could.


----------



## MsBinky

Oh Michelle I am so so sorry to hear. Gosh that is horrible. You better believe I will be fixing my wires asap. You can't blame yourself. :hug:

:cry4:

RIP and Binky free lil ones


----------



## HoneyPot

:sad:Oh dear... Michelle, busy yourself with cleaning up and don't you dare beat yourself up, none of this was preventable or in any way was your fault. We are all here for you.

My heart is with you and the rest of your crew. (((HUGS))).

:cry4:

____________
Nadia


----------



## bunnylady

I am so sorry you are in my prayers.

bunnylady


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I am sorry to hear of the bad news and how you are going through a bad time. :tears2:

Please take care of yourself as many of us are sharing your grief. We are here. :hug1

:group:


----------



## Spring

Oh gosh Chelle.. this is so unbelievable..

I am at a loss for words. I am so incredibly sorry. Try to focus on your breathing, maybe lay down and try tocount your breaths and steady them, it will help to calm you down. 

Stay strong, try to calm yourself down a bit and clear your mind. You are in my thoughts. Lots of love and hugs to you.


----------



## NZminilops

I can't do this alone so thanks everyone for being there for me.

I'm so numb right now, none of this seems real at all.


I had a super hot shower and used bleach to bathe in, I put my clothes in the bathrub too and they are soaking in hot water and bleach.

Pipp suggested it might be calici, but she and BunBun have been vaccinated against that so I'm pretty sure it's not that, I'm being extra cautious just in case it's viral.


Plan is, my step-grandad is going to come over, move Sakura and Bailey into my brothers old room (as we haven't been in there for weeks and weeks, it's a 'safe' zone as such), he's getting a new bag of food and new food dishes too, just in case something is wrong with the food or the current food is comtaminated from me touching it...long shot but it's something to do anyway to be pro-active.

I'm going to then go out with him and we are going to find something strong I can use to clean everywhere Lucky has been.

BunBun is already in an area she has never been into so I'm not sure if he needs moving or not too, and he's been in contact with her, so I think I'll keep him seperate from the other two? Advice on that anyone?

The vet is closed but he's agreed to reopen to see me at 3pm, it's 12:22 now and no one is here to take me down till then, so that's the best i can do.


----------



## ellissian

Oh god Michelle Im so very sorry I really dont know what to say I've only just saw this thread now. 

Please dont blame yourself for any of this......none of it was your fault :hug:

Binky free beautiful Milo and Lucky:rainbow:


----------



## Haley

Oh my God, Michelle. I am so sorry. I dont even know what to say. I cant imagine what youre feeling right now.

But know this, its not your fault and you didnt do anything wrong. 

Im just so sorry. We're here for you, hun. 

:bigtears:


----------



## lemonaxis

Just got in after a day trip and am...speechless.

Michelle there are no words I can offer but I can offer this:

Tomorrow I am free ALL day, 
I can:

Do your housework
Cook you a meal
Take you out the house
Talk for hours on the phone
Help you with your bunny chores
Sit and just listen and do nothing

ANYTHING else you can think of!!
Ring me, you have my number.

I am SO SO sorry, please please try to remain calm and collected and think rationally because you have your health to consider too.
You need good tea, a good few healthy meals, sleep and support!

We are all here....

TONS of love and thoughts of healing

Lisa


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Michelle...I am lost for words.:bigtears: Words can't convey how sorry I am for you - you don't deserve this.:in tears:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

I'm just now seeing this....................:bigtears:

I do not know what to say at all except that you do not deserve this, none of this that has happened to you Michelle. You have gotten some great advice and an awesome offer of help from Lisa, maybe take her up on it, you need it right now.

I am so very sorry.

Lucky, binky free with Jack and Milo, take care of each other and be by mommies side in spirit, she needs you.:rainbow:ink iris:ink iris:ink iris:


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Oh my God, Michelle. I'm so sorry.

I have no words.

PLEASE take care of yourself. I wish I could do something for you. 

My heart goes out to you.

Laura


----------



## lemonaxis

I sent a couple of PM's , Michelle if you login......am thinking of you.
Its a rainy day here.
I hope you are managing okayish...I know the last few days have been a nightmare.

So sorry for you but time will help a littleurplepansy:


----------



## m.e.

Thinking of you today ink iris:


----------



## Haley

^^Me too. Are you alright Michelle? We're here for you. Im so sorry. 

:sad:


----------



## aurora369

Michelle, I'm going to share with you what I shared with Michaela when she was feeling down about Pebble. 
_
"It seems as though the rabbit community as a whole has been going through a really rough time lately.

Along with all of the others who have lost multiple bunnies, I too have lost 4 that where dear to me in the last 4 months. I only posted about Wildfire as the others where fosters (either in my home or ones who had moved to new foster homes) and it was too painful to share. Shortly after Wildfire died, I lost Cookie. She was Zeke's litter mate and the only other one who gave kisses. She died in my arms of liver failure, apparently her liver was in full end stage cancer. Then about a month later, Sara, Zeke's other litter mate died of kidney failure. Lo, the mother of my first foster litter passed away soon after Sara of some weird body failure, odd seizures and she slowly shut down.

I have been living in fear these past months. Every time one of they bunnies makes a funny noise I panic, my heart drops to my stomach. I keep waiting for the next one to go on me.

But, I have learned that the only thing you can do is move forward. Care for those bunnies you have to the best of your abilities, and love them with all your heart. They will help you heal. Take the comfort they provide you.

Rabbits are such fragile creatures. Some live so long, and others leave before we are ready. Know that it is not your fault, and that you nor Pebbles deserved this. It happened, and there is nothing anyone can do now but learn and move forward.

I know that so many of us have had really hard losses lately. It seems like more in the last four months than I can ever remember.

My point is mainly this: Most of the RO members have gone through tough losses before, and no one would hold you responsable for this horrible situation. We all care about you and we just want to support you in any way we can. 

Take the time you need to heal, but please let us help you."_ 

I have been where are right now. Thinking that everything was my fault, and that all these bunnies are dying around me and it must be my fault. It has been about 6 months since Wildfire passed, and I still think about her everyday.

I have come to peace with the fact that the buns that died where all sick. Cancer, heart disease and other unknown ailments. I know that if I had known, if they had shown symptoms that where treatable, I would have treated them.

For reasons unknown to us, some are just scheduled to leave much earlier than we would like. And it is our duty to continue being the wonderful bunny parent and caring for those bunnies we have and those that wander into our lives farther down the road.

If you ever need to talk, please feel free to PM me.


--Dawn


----------



## Bangbang

Just wanted to say i'm so sorry about what you've been through, as everyone else has said if you need anything there are so many people here that care...
Hope your ok...
xox
Lara


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I'm so worried. Anyone hear from her?


----------



## NZminilops

I'm around, I'm lurking. I'm sorry, I just don't have the energy to make much of an effort right now.

I love all you guys, thanks for everyones kind words. It's good to know other people understand.

I just feel like I let Milo and Lucky down and it's unforgivable.

BunBun, Sakura and Bailey are all doing well.


----------



## m.e.

Oh hun, I'm so sorry that you're hurting :bigtears:

ray: for you


----------



## NZminilops

Thank you, I was just saying to Spring on MSN, that I know I'm going to feel like crap for a long time yet, I can't let myself sink down into it too much.

I'm looking at all my pictures of Lucky at the moment, here is one of her at 11 weeks old. She was utterly beautiful in every way.








And same day, isn't this just the cutest little girl you've ever seen? I miss her so badly


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Aww Michelle.:tears2:I understand your pain, and I just wish I could say or do something to take it away. This is so unfair.:cry4:

I'll be keeping you in my thoughts- I'm here if you ever want a chat.:hug2:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

how horrible i am so sorry


----------



## browneyedgal

Im sorry to hear of your loss, binky free Milo:rainbow:


----------



## Butterfinger

Oh sweetheart.....:tears2: I can't believe I'm just seeing this now.....

This is such a terrible month for RO bunnies... But Lucky! I can't believe it :cry2
What a gorgeous, wonderful little girl she was....She will be sorely, sorely missed. And Milo, too! 

Binky free, sweet little ones. Your place in all our hearts will remain forever.....


~Diana and Butter


----------



## naturestee

I'm so so sorry for your losses Michelle. I'm just catching up on this now. 

:hug:


----------



## ani-lover

oh no...not lucky, one of my favorite RO buns. no.:inlove:she was so adorable:bunnydance:

oh its been a terrible year for RO. 

binky free:rainbow::angel::rainbow:

ani-lover and the buns:hearts


----------



## Bo B Bunny

:bigtears:


----------



## NZminilops

Last night was so hard. I did a massive workout to get tired, then stayed up till midnight-ish and was so tired...yet as soon as I closed my eyes all I could see were their little dead faces .

I know you can't play favourites with love, but the loss of Lucky is really hitting me the hardest. I keep thinking about when I got her. Last year in October I was browsing this NZ website with classifieds for animals, and saw an for a couple of baby rabbits. At the top right of the ad was a side-on picture of little baby Lucky. My heart melted! She would be perfect for BunBun - I just knew they would hit it off. It was like the ad called out to me. My partner Mathew gave me the money for her, as an early birthday present.

My step-grandad and I went for a drive the following week to pic her up. She was 9 weeks old and cost $40...was a lot for a pet but I felt it was worth it. When we got to their house I was pretty horrified - it was out in the country, wasn't a farm as such, more of a lifestyle block. There were about 50 tiny metal hutches on this filthy patch of ground off to one side of the house. There were piles where newspaper that had been used for litter had been scooped out of the hutches and left lying there. Flies swarmed everywhere and the smell was terrible.

The 'breeder', a young girl of about 8-10, took me to Lucky's tiny metal hutch. I looked around at the other hutches and wanted to cry. Some had up to 5 adult rabbits crammed into 1 little hutch! I couldn't see food, water or toys, let alone shade or happy rabbits.

Lucky was roughly yanked out by her scruff and plonked down on the hutch. She was utterly terrified. "Sorry, we have only picked her up once before, to take a picture of her" the girl told me. I scooped her up and we went in the house to pay for her, and to get her first calici vaccination from the mother who was a vet nurse. Lucky's eyes buldged in terror the entire time, poor sweetheart. I finally got out of there and we drove back home. I settled Lucky into the kitchen in a makeshift pen, with a cardboard box, some hay, a cushion, food and water and left her to calm down.

She was adorable, one ear up and one ear down, but so scared of everything. At this point she didn't have a name. I thought for a moment how lucky she was that I had bought her. She also reminded me a lot of my only childhood dog, a bermese mountain dog we got from a shelter the day he was due to be put to sleep, his name had been Lucky. He was black with a white tummy and some tan markings, just like her. It was perfect! It fit her like a a glove.

Lucky had fleas, but apart from that she was in ok condition. I ended up ringing the SPCA on the place though, I couldn't just walk away and leave all those sad buns without doing anything. The SPCA said as long as they had food and shelter there was nothing they could do though, so nothing was done :?.

I kept her seperate from BunBun for a few weeks, treated her fleas, and tried to get her to not be scared of hands (which she always was, no matter what). I know I was naughty and should have left it for much longer, but I was impatient to see if they liked eachother. BunBun was a pretty small guy when he was younger anyway, so there wasn't too much size difference. He had been neutered.

They had a few meetings in the spare room, and it went so well! At first BunBun flollowed her around a couple of times very interested in her bottom, but after only 3/4 bonding sessions, he never again tried to mount her or show any interest in that end of her.

After a couple of weeks I took her to his cage and let them sniff through the door. They were both living indoors at this stage. BunBun immediatly groomed her head, lowered his then she groomed his head. Lucky lept out of my hands into his cage. He didn't even mind one bit! They both jumped onto his shelf and settled down to munch on some grass. I cried with happiness . I stayed watching them all day to see how they were. They were perfect with eachother. Tonnes of snuggling, grooming, they ate together, drank together, did everything together. BunBun was love struck and would follow Lucky everywhere she went. No aggression from either at any stage, so that was it, they were a couple.

[line]
Sorry for such a long post, I just felt I had to start typing and when I did, it was hard to stop.

I miss you babies .


----------



## rabb1tmad

OMG I'm only just seeing this now. I'm so sorry, I can't being to imagine what you must be feeling/thinking right now, my heart goes out to you. We're all here for you. And don't apologise for your long post, you need to do everything you can to help you through this. 

Binky free Lucky x


----------



## timetowaste

michelle

i am spazzing out just reading this. i'm in so much pain just reading about your losses these past few days. i'm so so so sorry and i have no words that can possibly make you feel better or make even ME feel better about your horrific nightmare situation.

you did NOTHING wrong michelle and horrible things happen, but you are an amazing bunmom and i know i haven't been around the forums for very long but i have read your past postings. jack was one of my favorite rabbits (and still is, actually) on this forum, and your other babies were SO beautiful as well. i'm just stunned at your losses.

it just breaks my heart. nemo and i are sending special love your way, and i beg you please not to give up on buns forever after this. you're a wonderful savior for those animals, and just think, milo and lucky would be broken over you giving up all hope.

love always.

tracy and nEmo


----------



## Maureen Las

Michele ..I am so sorry

I can't even imagine how you feel but I can tell you a few incidents that might make you feel that accidents happen to evreyone. 

Sunday AM I found Rudy out of his area..I had not secured it properly the previous night. He was sitting by the door next to the computer doing nothing......but I knew that he had probably been out all night. I checked all the wires. 

he chewed through my phone recharger and also chewed through the wires of my speakers. He didn't chew any big cord and I WAS JUST LUCKY!!! because he could be dead like Milo.

I also had an accident where I used to let my guinea pigs play in my bathroom. I stepped over the barrier at the door and stepped right on Lucy and BROKE HER NECK and she died immediately.

I had a parakeet that fell into an open toilet and drowned. 
Now all this stuff has happened over the past 30 yrs. but they are still accidents and I still feel bad about them but I am still a good pet owner.

In terms of Lucky I don't know what could have killed him so quickly but it is not your doing. 
Please please be kind to yourself. Please don't take any more baths in bleach as it will take off your skin. 

Rabbits are fragile and we all know they are hereand then ...they are gone just like that. 
My husbnd doesn't understand why I want them because they always are sick or needing something.
Because I am at the shelter I so often see buns that are having trouble getting homes and I want to adopt them so much...but I can't because I have too many.

After you find out if you something contagious with Lucky and you give yourself some time..please remember that there are other wonderful cute bunnies that need you. 
Once again ..please be kind to yourself.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

Michele,

I just read this, and I am so sorry about your babies. Please remember that you were not at fault, and that it was an accident with Milo, and there was no way to know about Lucky. You gave them attention, a warm home, and, most of all, love that they wouldn't have ever known without you. You are a blessing! Prayers for you that healing will come quickly.


----------



## NZminilops

You're all being so kind to me, thank you so much :hug:.

Accidents certainly do happen. I remember I stood on and killed a pet too, he was a snail, but I still loved him and cried my eyes out and felt terrible. To this day I can't touch snails.

I wanted to share some pictures of Lucky that are very special to me. Most of when she was younger, I have a ton of adult pics too but the baby ones just tug at my heart.

I don't want people to think I am dismissing Milo's passing, not at all, I have a story and pictures for him that I will put on here soon too.

Lucky on the day she came home


























Lucky moves in with BunBun






Grooming his head (they stayed like this for ages)






Relaxing






One of my most treasured pictures, ever...






Snuggle butts






"Who put us up here?"





































Adult Lucky :bunnyheart



































































Sorry for so many pictures, I just need them somewhere I can look at them all in a bunch when I need to.


----------



## JadeIcing

Perfect.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Oh Michelle...:in tears:


----------



## Haley

Those are beautiful, Michelle. Ive been thinking of you and youre in my prayers.

We're here for you :hug:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

As Ali said "Perfect". It's a beautiful collage for Lucky and you (and BunBun).


----------



## Butterfinger

A beautiful story for a beautiful rabbit ink iris:Lucky would be so happy you're looking back on her life (With you, and with Bunbun) this way. 
The forum will always be here for you :group:so you don't have to feel alone~ 
I've thought about you a lot lately (And will continue to). Take care of yourself, okay? (And I agree about the bleach thing. It's definitely a no-go. I even got a little sprayed on my hand one time and it started burning.  Chemicles = Not safe for bare skin )
I know others have offered, and you probably know them abetter, but if you ever feel like you need to talk, I'll be more than willing to listen. 

~Diana and Butter


----------



## Leaf

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Thank you.
> 
> It's nothing contagious, he died in a household accident . I have all the house rabbit proofed, wires blocked off etc. We have this 18 inch bass speaker (sub) in the lounge, with a 3 inch or so diameter porthole near the bottom. Milo was out with us in the lounge running around, having fun. He got into the porthole when I had turned my back to get the phone, chewed a wire and was electrocuted. I couldn't find him and didn't know where he was or what had happened, until I smelt a burning smell . I never thought about that stupid speaker box, it didn't even occur to me that he'd be able to fit through there. So of course, it's my fault, I basically let him die, didn't I?
> 
> I'm struggling for a reason why I should be allowed rabbits here, help me out guys. I feel totally defeated - I honestly don't think I should be in charge of animals at all.






I am so sorry. Please don't be too hard on yourself.



In my blog I tell about how I got my rabbits, after my dog died. Now I'll tell what caused his death:

He had a pet taxi, and I cleaned it in the tub one day. I ended up bending the bottom latch on it, so it wouldnt close correctly.

I looked at local stores but the price was high so I decided to make due for a while. I bought one from eBay and until it arrived I used the damaged crate.

To be on the safe side, I flipped it upside down, s o the broken end was on top. He was a small dog, so he couldnt reach it.. .probelm solved.

Until the day I cleaned the crate and air dried it on my back deck. When I brought it in I forgot to flip it upside down. I was in a hurry, put him in it and went to work.

The next morning when I came home I found that he had tried to squeeze out of his crate, but had gotten stuck with only his head out.

Two hours after I buried him, FedEx delivered his new crate, the one I was proud to have save a few dollars on by ordering online.

...



My point in telling this is to show we are all human and accidents do happen.



I'm so sorry you had to go through losing Milo.


----------



## Leaf

*NZminilops wrote: *


> i feel sick, Lucky has passed away as well, she's stiff with a bloodied nose, what could cause that, i think she only just died as i heard her bouncing about
> 
> i'm hyperventilating, what can i do to calm down? help someone, anyone please, why is my life such a nightmare
> 
> two rabbits in two days, what am I doing wrong, are they all going to pass



((hugs))

I can't express enough sympathy for the pain you feel.


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh Michelle, I feel so bad for you. Please, don't blame yourself - accidents will always happen, and I know that there are several of us here that have had close calls.

Both Milo and Lucky were beautiful bunnies, and I'm sure they are together at The Bridge, worrying about their mom.

Take care.

Jan


----------



## Bassetluv

(((Michelle)))

I am so very sorry for your loss. I sometimeswish there was some type of magic wand we could use on all the members of the board here to help ease the pain, as so many have lost cherished pets over the last while. And in being rabbit owners, we all know there are so many risks involved, as these guys can be quite different from owning a cat or dog...they are constantly into everything, chewing, digging, getting into or out of areas where we wouldn't even think they couldfit...and accidents can - and do - happen frequently. Even the most bunny-proofed of homes cannot prevent some things from happening. When I was home the other day and walked into the rabbit's room, Yofi was running around playing. And the simple act of opening the door caused him tobolt in total panic...he leapt onto a small table and catapulted himself off the wall and landed on the other side of the room, then sped around for another moment or two, his heart (and mine) racing wildly. With something as simple as that happening, he could easily have suffered a heart attack...rabbits are just so fragile, and as much as we try to protect them, we cannot always forsee everything.

I know this won't help to take away your pain, but I do believe that in life, everything happens for a reason; the good, the bad, and all the in-between. And while we do call them accidents, I do believe that these events too, are meant to happen...for some greater purpose that we humans cannot comprehend while we are still here on Earth.When it is time for a pet to leave, they go...and unfortunately there is nothing we can do about it. You loved Milo and Lucky with all your heart, and you gave them the most wonderful and loving home. Please, through your pain, remember all that you did for them, and cherish the love that flowed both from you to them, and them to you. 

My prayers and thoughts, and loving hugsgo out to you....

~Di


----------



## NZminilops

Big hugs to all you lovely people :group:, for sharing your thoughts and stories with me and being so supportive. You are all really the most awesome group of people.

I'm doing my absolute best to stay cheery and positive, the nights are the worst. While I am up, I can keep my mind busy with TV, internet, reading books etc. It's just that minute when I finally fall into the bed and the images flash past my eyes of Milo and Lucky...that's the hardest time :cry4:



BunBun, who was bonded to Lucky for quite a long time, has been needing a lot of my attention lately. He doesn't seem depressed, he's just being very playful and demanding head pets and cuddles which has been nice. He's very special to me, I don't talk abouyt him often as I like to keep him all to myself, but it's time I started sharing more pictures and stories about my little BunBun. He and Lucky were so close while they were bonded, I know a little bit of her will always be inside him.


Milo was a special little dude, he was really starting to warm up to me and he was a real hoot. The way he used to just climb straight up things like he was a mountaineer was really hilarious. When I think back on him, I can't help but break out into a smile at his antics. He loved to find the corners in a room and dig furiously at them - he was convinced there were secret exits at all the corners.

He was a really relaxed bunny, wouldn't even bother to get up if he had flopped over and a stranger walked in the room. Would just lay there looking all casual and like he didn't have a care in the world.


I hope that they are together somewhere up there with all my other bridge bunnies. In my 10 years of rabbit ownership, I have lost too many good rabbits to bad reasons. I'm hoping it's not some sort of stupid curse because I have come to realise that I don't want to live without a bun in my life.



The weather today is hidious which doesn't help me to stay cheerful, the wind is blowing so hard that the house is shaking and it's teeth (windows) are rattling . I'm gonna take that as Lucky being up there shaking her little paws at me for not packing a banana for her to take to the rainbow bridge. Sorry honey.


----------



## NZminilops

I'm having a hard time trying to see the difference between the essence of an animal, and the body.

I keep thinking Milo is cold in the ground and is upset waiting for me to go and cuddle him or something. I think he can feel the earth around him and is scared in a dark place .

I go pick up Lucky's body today and get the report from her necropsy.

Over all, feeling very weird today.


----------



## timetowaste

milo is not in that cold dark place michelle  milo is with all of the other bridge buns, and that means he is within warmth and love. milo's body was a temporary house for his beautiful soul, and he is happy and binkying free with all of our furry children that have passed on. as well as, of course, lucky.

please let us know what happened to lucky. i just can't even imagine how this must feel for you, especially when it just broke my heart as well.

~ tracy and nemo


----------



## NZminilops

Thank you Tracy, that means a lot.

I just keep thinking, it was his body I cuddled, his body I kissed, his body I brushed, his body in pictures...it's just really hard to seperate Milo the personality and Milo the physical being :?.

The vet told me yesterday it wasn't anything viral, he said he'l discuss it with me further today but that it was something with her heart, which had a hole in it. Not sure about that or what it means, guess I will find out today exactly.

I'm feeling nervous and queesy!


----------



## timetowaste

when humans have a hole in their heart, it usually is called a heart murmur. meaning that some of the blood isn't getting pumped correctly when passing through the damaged spot. a lot of babies are born with murmurs and they have to be fixed before baby can leave the hospital. i don't know if it is a murmur in buns, but if it is, there was really no way for you to know unless she had displayed symptoms like shortness of breath or she didn't really run around much, etc etc.

the body is tangible to us, but the soul isn't. of course you expressed your love physically to him by grooming and petting him. but your love was always there for him, and love isn't tangible either. there are some things in life that never leave us....your love and the animals, people, and things you gave/give your love to are some of those things 

~ tracy and nemo


----------

